# Cooooooold Weather, Snow, Wind = error 775



## rahchgo (Feb 2, 2007)

I'm in Chicago. Temperatures this morning are below zero. 23 inches of snow in the last week. And now I have error code 775. I tried to power cycle the PI, but given the weather conditions I don't think that's the problem. My question is: Are swm LNB's susceptible to extreme cold? I'm thinking that most likely I have water or ice in a connector. Given that the windchill outside is -40F, I don't think I'll be going on the roof to check connectors for a couple of days. 


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

Someone else is also having problem check here

http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/209916-loss-of-signal-due-to-snowcold/


----------



## hibs99 (Jul 23, 2008)

Chicago here as well, I've experienced that in the past, as well as right now. Gets to around 0 and the signal is lost (this morning the receivers were saying it couldn't get guide data).

Right now I cant even get the boxes to turn on. Whenever I have had issues in the past, I let it warm up outside and things are "fixed" automatically. What is throwing me off is i cant even turn on the receivers now....but it is -12 here


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

My parents are getting 775 as well, in Tennessee, and have been apparently since at least 2pm. One box apparently hasn't updated the guide in 10 hours.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## PCampbell (Nov 18, 2006)

Snow on dish more than cold.We are -9 and all I did is to brush the snow off the dish and all signals ane back to norm. Yes I can reach my dish with a broom.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

When I get snow, I usually see 771. It can also cause a 775?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

Also in Chicago but no signal issues, even though dish was snow covered, but easily brushed it off with a broom since it's not that high, 2 feet of snow here with temps -16 below but with wind chills feels like -32 below

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## Coca Cola Kid (Jul 19, 2009)

We got about a foot and a half of snow this weekend and currently record low temperatures/windchills and I'm getting this signal too. Never seen it before, I usually get 771 when the weather is bad. No picture/sound on any channel.

I'm also getting code 920, no guide data received for # hours.

Update 1/7, 4:15 pm. Sun melted most of the snow and only two dozen or so still had 771 so got the rest cleaned off the dish and everything is coming in now.


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

There are oscillators used in the LNB (both SWM and legacy LNB) which experience a slight frequency drift due to temperature changes. Just as some people may experience LNB problems on really hot days, others may experience them on really cold days.

If the frequency gets too far out of spec the only cure is waiting for the temperature to change, changing the LNB temperature yourself, or having the LNB replaced. Fortunately much warmer weather is on the way very soon 

On the other hand, if your dish/LNB is buried under a bunch of snow, it is signal blockage that's the problem.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

dpeters11 said:


> When I get snow, I usually see 771. It can also cause a 775?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


771 is a loss of SAT signal [snow on dish]
775 is a loss of com with the SWiM.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> 771 is a loss of SAT signal [snow on dish]
> 775 is a loss of com with the SWiM.


Thanks, that's what I thought. My mother was getting SWM connected, but I didn't really have any other steps for them to try on their own, after unplugging the PI for a bit. I think they are just going to hold out for warmer weather. I think it's unusual for them to get these kinds of real air temps.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

dpeters11 said:


> Thanks, that's what I thought. My mother was getting SWM connected, but I didn't really have any other steps for them to try on their own, after unplugging the PI for a bit. I think they are just going to hold out for warmer weather. I think it's unusual for them to get these kinds of real air temps.


I'm starting to wonder if the copper center is shrinking too much, in the cold, and losing connection.


----------



## GBFAN (Nov 13, 2006)

Also in the Chicago area. Couple of feet of snow and cold temps. No issues with signal. Just make sure to keep the dish clean.


----------



## rahchgo (Feb 2, 2007)

My 775 Error has changed to a 771 this morning as the weather warms up a bit. Definitely snow on the dish. 


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

veryoldschool said:


> I'm starting to wonder if the copper center is shrinking too much, in the cold, and losing connection.


I think you might be right.

I used to have a neighbor who worked for the local cable company. He really hated cold weather like this because they'd calls from people losing service. He said half the time tightening stuff down would fix it, the other half of the time he'd find the center conductor was cut too short at the house or at the pole, so he'd put a new end on it.

If you installed on a really hot day, and cut the center pin flush to the connector, maybe it shrinks down too much when it is really cold?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

slice1900 said:


> I think you might be right.
> If you installed on a really hot day, and cut the center pin flush to the connector, maybe it shrinks down too much when it is really cold?


There are variables, "but" 80 to 20 degrees is about 3/4" per 100'.


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

veryoldschool said:


> There are variables, "but" 80 to 20 degrees is about 3/4" per 100'.


How much does the dielectric and jacket shrink? If everything shrunk at the same rate (which it doesn't, of course) then it would just make the entire run shorter - another reason to use drip loops I guess.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

slice1900 said:


> How much does the dielectric and jacket shrink? If everything shrunk at the same rate (which it doesn't, of course) then it would just make the entire run shorter - another reason to use drip loops I guess.


"Not as much", but I don't have numbers.
There was a time when I was involved in a lot of temp testing with ridged 50 ohm coax, and the center conductor "squirmed all over the place".

LO drift from temp "normally" causes channel breakup and then drifting to the adjacent channel [and back].

771 is loss of signal, while 775 is loss of SWiM, which "might be" from the shrinkage, and there seem to be more 775 posts than we've seen before with this cold spell.


----------



## rahchgo (Feb 2, 2007)

After getting above 0°F I tried a reboot and my 771 Error cleared. So my Error 775 --> Error 771 --> progression as it warms up would strongly suggest that my situation was temperature related. I like VOS's theory about shrinking copper. 


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


----------



## tko (Sep 27, 2007)

I thought I would chime in and become a statistic... I started receiving error 775 on my HR24 on Sunday while my HR20 has been working fine. I use an SL5-SWM lnb so single coax into my house. Temp is now around 0 and my HR24 is working again. 

History: Started with D* from the beginning and have bought (leased) and installed all my equipment. D* has never been to my house.


----------



## mikeyd1276 (Mar 20, 2009)

Add me as a statistic too. I'm in New Jersey, where all the snow melted but temps were around zero yesterday. I was getting a 775 error too. I figured it was because my SWM switch is outside (but the PI is inside) and the cold air zapped the power needed between the PI and SWM. It started working better today. I also wonder if the cable running to the SWIM might be frayed somewhere along the way.


----------



## djousma (Jan 22, 2007)

I had a similar problem. I unplugged the PI and rebooted the SWM and it was working again.


----------



## xandor (Nov 18, 2005)

I've gotten 775 today and now 771, about to restart the swm, though I think I'll just have to wait for it to warm up. Will have to consider moving dish off the roof

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## sweep49 (Jul 15, 2008)

I had the 775/missing guide data errors on one of my HR-22s on Tuesday. The temp that previous night went down to +15. I did an rbr on that receiver and it came back fine. I did not cycle the swm or the other receivers.


----------



## GBFAN (Nov 13, 2006)

+15? That is a heat wave.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

GBFAN said:


> +15? That is a heat wave.


 !rolling


----------



## xandor (Nov 18, 2005)

Another day without most of my channels, getting frustrated

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

I had a 775 code today until I realized that my sister unplugged the power inserter I wouldnt never noticed, until I realized that 775 is not a normal fade issue but SWM and the first thing that came to my mind was SWM PI. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk


----------



## xandor (Nov 18, 2005)

All fixed now that the snow is gone from the dish. Got offer from D* to assist with relocating the dish (plan on taking advantage of that once warmer weather hits).

The only other thing that I have been debating for a while is whether to upgrade my equipment...but that's another topic entirely.


----------



## millertime (Sep 2, 2007)

Hmmm, my 4 receivers were all out missing guide data too! 3 of them are back to normal but one of my H24s still saying 771 after several resets. I am SWM connected. Any ideas?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

millertime said:


> Hmmm, my 4 receivers were all out missing guide data too! 3 of them are back to normal but one of my H24s still saying 771 after several resets. I am SWM connected. Any ideas?


 Try swapping this "bad" Receiver with one of your good Receivers. If the problem stays with the "bad" Receiver, you can be pretty sure it's defective. If the problem stays in its room, then something might be wrong with the satellite coax cable feeding that room. . Let us know what you find.


----------



## millertime (Sep 2, 2007)

Reset SWM and all good!


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Awesome. Thanks for the update.


----------



## Blitz68 (Apr 19, 2006)

I'm in Twin Lakes, Wi and it got around -25 and no problems.


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## abooch (Oct 25, 2008)

Isn't is because some LNBs are faulty? I'm experiencing this as well... I'd D* aware of this and will they replace the LNBs?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

abooch said:


> Isn't is because some LNBs are faulty? I'm experiencing this as well... I'd D* aware of this and will they replace the LNBs?


I'l doubt this is a case of "LNB gate"


----------



## sbauer (Apr 26, 2008)

I was having the same problem in Seattle even though our temp has dipped only into the 20's. I rebooted the SWM by unplugging the Power Inserter for 30 seconds. All is well!


----------



## augisdad (Sep 29, 2011)

No picture/sound on the set hooked up to HR34. Last night at 6:34 got 775 error. Rebooted SWM no difference. Rebooted HR34 and got 771 error. HR20 working fine. Rebooted HR34 again and got 775 errror. Unplugged SWM again for 15 secs no difference. Finally rebooted again and got 771 error again. No connection to bedroom HR20, so gave up and went into bedroom to watch the Oscars. At 9:09 I guess it finally connected enough to record Talking Dead, then picked up Walking Dead as well for 51 minutes before giving up. When I saw it was recording these (HR20 was seeing HR34 fine), I went out to the Living Room but picture was still hung with 771 error. Went to 254 and got no sound/no picture. Went and checked bedroom again to make sure it was LivingRoom that was recording but was sure it had to be, as I had to bump Walking/Talking Dead on bedroom TV to a later time in order to watch the Oscars. 

This morning still no picture/sound on any channels on HR34. This happened back in January when it got down to -8°, and they sent a tech out the 2 days later when it was back working and 34°. Do I waste everyone's time by calling them back out again when I know it will be working when the temp goes back up. Or is this just something I have to live with until spring? The tech replaced a splitter last time he was here, but it's kinda hard to diagnose the problem when it's back working.

I guess the thing I don't understand is...How is the HR20 working and the HR34 not if I'm getting 771. Shouldn't both be down?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

augisdad said:


> I guess the thing I don't understand is...How is the HR20 working and the HR34 not if I'm getting 771. Shouldn't both be down?


One thing I'd look at is swapping the HR20 and HR34, to see if it's the receiver or the line to it.
Might help to narrow it down.


----------



## augisdad (Sep 29, 2011)

I've thought of that, I may try that this morning and see what happens. 

Thanks.


----------



## augisdad (Sep 29, 2011)

Oops - waited too long. Guess the sun has finally warmed it up enough (even though it is still 0° airtemp here). I'm not sure I would have known how to connect the HR34 in the bedroom anyways, not having the SWM and/router in there.


----------



## Magic9 (Nov 19, 2011)

Chicago area and getting the 771. It went out Wednesday at about 11:30am while I was watching it. There was no snow on the dish or falling at that time. Fairly sunny that day, but below freezing temps. Might be some now since we got a bit yesterday.

It's only my HD channels. The SDs still come in fine. Would resetting the pi help me? I'm worried, because last time it caused some issues when I did. I fixed those issues by doing it again. I'm sure I have a swm issue, but I lived with it since the main dvr worked fine. Second and third dvrs have issues with tuner 2.


I NEED this fixed. The playoffs are on this weekend, and I'm not going to be as happy as I should be watching the Packers lose if it's in SD. I want to see Rodgers tears!


EDIT*

Making things even worse, I'm hooking up a new Samsung 4k today.


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

With wind - I would not suspect the dish is loose or out of adj. If you are getting the SD Channels (I) would suspect a LNB Issue/ or frozen water issue in rg6 connector as far as cold temp issue -resetting it may cause you to lose everything


----------



## Magic9 (Nov 19, 2011)

WestDC said:


> With wind - I would not suspect the dish is loose or out of adj. If you are getting the SD Channels (I) would suspect a LNB Issue/ or frozen water issue in rg6 connector as far as cold temp issue -resetting it may cause you to lose everything


Thank you. Good thing I asked first, but that was my only hope. Now I just wait for it to warm up I guess. If I miss these playoff games, I might have to look into Comcast. I love Dtv and can deal with some outages and quirks, but if I'm missing playoff games I've waited all year for, it might be a deal breaker. Hopefully the SD signal stays strong.


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

How old is your service - how much of the Cable and Connectors are outside? is is something you can look at - you could get a service call - not before the weekend but football continues


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> "Not as much", but I don't have numbers.
> There was a time when I was involved in a lot of temp testing with ridged 50 ohm coax, and the center conductor "squirmed all over the place".
> 
> LO drift from temp "normally" causes channel breakup and then drifting to the adjacent channel [and back].
> ...


I had that error message when I got home from the beach vacation last summer. It said very clearly in the corner of the screen next to a warning triangle that connection to the SWM was lost. My wife had a lot of stuff piled in the corner where the wires went thru the wall and by the time she cleaned out the mess so we could get in there, the HR24-100 was working again. That was in the middle of July.

A few days ago, my son called me downstairs and the 24-100 was, again, showing the same 775 message. The next day, I completely rewired the run from the SWM16 to the 24-100 and cleaned out a lot of unnecessary wires and cables. Couldn't find anything wrong visibly on the cable. It did have a barrel (the correct barrel) in the line that was loose and I tightened it up. Aside from that, I found nothing wrong with the cable and when I rebooted the HR the picture came right up. Could a loose barrel have caused this to happen twice? Is my SWM16 going bad? This SWM16 is inside and downstream from my amplifier. I'd like to think it was the loose barrel, given a choice.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

BTW, I did switch HRs last summer and the other day. Didn't help, so I knew it was the cabling or the SWM16. I sure hope it's not the SWM. That loose barrel...

Rich


----------



## ejbvt (Aug 14, 2011)

I live in VT. It was -17 with a windchill of -40 the other night - no issues. My friend about 15 miles away has been with Directv for years. Neither of us has never lost signal due to snow or cold. There has been a couple inches of snow on the dish a few times and, other than a few fluttering pixels, we have never had any issues. Ice on the other hand will kill it really fast.


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

Magic9 said:


> It's only my HD channels. The SDs still come in fine. Would resetting the pi help me? I'm worried, because last time it caused some issues when I did. I fixed those issues by doing it again. I'm sure I have a swm issue, but I lived with it since the main dvr worked fine. Second and third dvrs have issues with tuner 2.


Can you post your signal screens for 101, 99c, 103ca and 103cb? If you have good signals on 101 but 0s on 99/103 that may be a different issue than if you have low signals on 101 and low/zero on 99/103.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

veryoldschool said:


> There are variables, "but" 80 to 20 degrees is about 3/4" per 100'.


The engineering tables say that PVC shrinks three times as much as copper and since the connector is swaged onto the PVC, the copper should actually protrude more in colder weather, not less. For Polyethylene or FEP jackets, the coefficients of linear shrinkage are much more than that of PVC.

I'm leaning towards an electronic breakdown at very low temperatures.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

harsh said:


> The engineering tables say that PVC shrinks three times as much as copper and since the connector is swaged onto the PVC, the copper should actually protrude more in colder weather, not less. For Polyethylene or FEP jackets, the coefficients of linear shrinkage are much more than that of PVC.
> 
> I'm leaning towards an electronic breakdown at very low temperatures.


And that could be a problem as well. If the "stinger" is already longer (than it needs to be), extreme cold temperatures can cause the stinger to break the "clip" inside the female connector


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

harsh said:


> The engineering tables say that PVC shrinks three times as much as copper and since the connector is swaged onto the PVC, the copper should actually protrude more in colder weather, not less. For Polyethylene or FEP jackets, the coefficients of linear shrinkage are much more than that of PVC.
> 
> I'm leaning towards an electronic breakdown at very low temperatures.


The connection between the cable and LNB (or ground block etc. outside) can be considered a 'fixed point' since the cable's connector is screwed onto the F81 port on the other. If it was installed tight, neither heat nor cold will unscrew it.

A proper job of compressing the connector on the coax should leave that connector unable to move in relation to the jacket due to the cold. Thus any shrinkage of the PVC will take place between the connectors on either end of a coaxial cable. The cable will become less slack, like how overhead power lines become tighter when it is cold and sag when it is hot.

If the center conductor (and maybe insulation and braiding) is able to move independently of the jacket, the shrinkage from cold certainly could cause the pin to retract from the F81 port, despite PVC shrinking more than copper from the cold.


----------



## Billzebub (Jan 2, 2007)

Here in Pittsburgh I've been getting a 771 error on a number of my HD channels for at least the last 2 1/2 hours. No snow on the dish and pretty clear out. I've lost signal for short periods of time before but this seems inordinately long.

By the way, I reset the SWIM to no avail.


----------



## Billzebub (Jan 2, 2007)

Billzebub said:


> Here in Pittsburgh I've been getting a 771 error on a number of my HD channels for at least the last 2 1/2 hours. No snow on the dish and pretty clear out. I've lost signal for short periods of time before but this seems inordinately long.
> By the way, I reset the SWIM to no avail.


Still out8 1/2 hours later. Tech visit scheduled for Tuesday.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

slice1900 said:


> If the center conductor (and maybe insulation and braiding) is able to move independently of the jacket, the shrinkage from cold certainly could cause the pin to retract from the F81 port, despite PVC shrinking more than copper from the cold.


The center conductor doesn't have a mechanical connection to the jacket; the foil and braid put an effective stop to that. It is more or less free to expand or shrink at its own rate (which is less than that of any of the other materials involved). While the copper is wrapped in dielectric foam (that may or may not be bonded to the copper), the foam has a lot more "give" than the copper.

Your reasoning isn't looking at the cable from end-to-end. The F81s are literally being pulled closer together as the cable flies by the shrinkage of the jacket. While this is happening, than the copper is shrinking more slowly (or expanding relative to the jacket if you want to look at it that way). The end result is that the copper will stick out further at both ends and extend further into the respective F81s.


----------



## Magic9 (Nov 19, 2011)

Update on my end. We are all clear now. I went out last night when I got home, and brushed the little bit of snow off. I don't know if it was working before that as it had been a few hours since I checked.

I know it wasn't snow that blocked it initially, because there was no snow on it the first day (Wed.) it went out. I watched it pixelate a few times and then dropped completely (101 was still avg. 90s). When I looked at the dish, it looked clear, but maybe a small bit of ice formed on it.

It was strange because last year we had the polar vortex and never had an issue. I'm just glad it's back in time for the games.



slice1900 said:


> Can you post your signal screens for 101, 99c, 103ca and 103cb? If you have good signals on 101 but 0s on 99/103 that may be a different issue than if you have low signals on 101 and low/zero on 99/103.


My 101 was avg. around 90 and 99/103 was zeroed.

I know I have some issue within the system, but I can't figure it out. 1 dvr is works great, and 2 others lose tuner two more often than not (tuner 1, no problems though). It makes it hard to record with them due to not knowing if/when tuner two works, and I can't pick which tuner it will record to. One time I reset the SWM, and the problem switched receivers. Reset SWM again, and the problem swapped again. I'm lost, but we make do with what we have.

I'd get a tech out to check it out, but I always get the same "it's the trees" line I've gotten for 4 or 5 years. Every time a tree branch hits it or 70+ mph winds knock it out of alignment, they come out and tell me it's a lost cause. Except the one guy who fixed the installers horrible install. He told me our trees aren't much of an issue, and I shouldn't listen to the techs that say it is.

I have to argue with them to attempt, and every time we get back into 80s-90s on the 99,101, and 103. Then they tell me as soon as spring comes signal is a goner. I watch the numbers close in the spring and summer so I know our signal is good barring any branch/wind mishaps. Same song and dance everytime, and signal is still going strong year after year. Last time, the tech reported to DTV that we have no los. That was 6 months ago. Other than some rain fade during heavy storms, we get a good signal. At least on one box, lol.

Sorry for the rant, but if you or anyone else have any ideas, I'd like to hear them. PM me if you'd like so we don't derail the thread.


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

Losing just one tuner on two DVRs (and just 99/103 at that) but nothing on the other is not likely a SWM issue. Definitely not an issue with trees  Resetting the SWM may appear to fix it, but only because it causes the DVRs to lose signal and then reacquire it which might get them out of whatever state caused this.

When I've had similar issues with receivers losing 99/103 but not 101, I found that unplugging them for a day or two will fix it. Sometimes it only takes a few hours, sometimes they need longer than a day or two. I think whatever causes it is fixed by making all the capacitors drain which just takes time.

No idea if your problem is similar, but next time you are away for a weekend maybe unplug the two problem DVRs and see if it helps. If you have the protection plan you should be able to call Directv and get them replaced - you'd lose all the recordings on them of course! Though to save time it might be easier to call for one and tell them it is completely dead. Otherwise they'll make you waste an hour trying various tests which will of course come up fine since the problem is intermittent.

Or maybe take the opportunity to trade those two DVRs in on a Genie and a mini


----------



## Magic9 (Nov 19, 2011)

slice1900 said:


> Losing just one tuner on two DVRs (and just 99/103 at that) but nothing on the other is not likely a SWM issue. Definitely not an issue with trees  Resetting the SWM may appear to fix it, but only because it causes the DVRs to lose signal and then reacquire it which might get them out of whatever state caused this.
> 
> When I've had similar issues with receivers losing 99/103 but not 101, I found that unplugging them for a day or two will fix it. Sometimes it only takes a few hours, sometimes they need longer than a day or two. I think whatever causes it is fixed by making all the capacitors drain which just takes time.
> 
> ...


I tried the unplug trick for a few days. It worked for a few days and then same issue. I'll try it again though.

I would love to get my PP free genie upgrade, but they require a tech to come and install it due to only having the SWM8. It's fine with me, as I'm more than happy to have 8 out of 9 tuners to use. I have an R22(?) that I can disable one tuner on I do believe to give me 8. I decided a while ago, no subs in the house. It never ends well.

I even talked to retention and they tried taking the others off my account, and even then their system would not allow them to ship one to me.

After the Super Bowl, I'll call them and tell them one is giving me the blue screen of death. I hate going through the script lol. Thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

I believe others have said you can buy a Genie from Solid Signal and get credited for what you paid for it when you call Directv to activate it. So there's probably a way to self-install a Genie, they just don't make it easy.


----------



## Magic9 (Nov 19, 2011)

slice1900 said:


> I believe others have said you can buy a Genie from Solid Signal and get credited for what you paid for it when you call Directv to activate it. So there's probably a way to self-install a Genie, they just don't make it easy.


That would be amazing. Great info. I definitely have to check that out.


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

Ask in the HD DVR forum and get advice from people who have done this before buying.


----------



## renbutler (Oct 17, 2008)

I can verify that temperature can cause signal loss in certain installations.

For me, 10 degrees is the magic number. If the air temp is 9 or lower, I WILL lose my signal. The only exception is if the sun is shining directly on the dish, in which case I can get a signal. On very cold but sunny days, I normally get the signal back in the morning when the sun rises higher than the neighbor's house, and I lose it when the sun drops below the treeline in the SW. It's an undeniable and predictable pattern that verifies that the temperature is the cause.

It is definitely not an issue with snow. I've lost the signal in the snow but regained it by simply clearing the dish. That's a separate issue.


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

renbutler said:


> I can verify that temperature can cause signal loss in certain installations.
> 
> For me, 10 degrees is the magic number. If the air temp is 9 or lower, I WILL lose my signal. The only exception is if the sun is shining directly on the dish, in which case I can get a signal. On very cold but sunny days, I normally get the signal back in the morning when the sun rises higher than the neighbor's house, and I lose it when the sun drops below the treeline in the SW. It's an undeniable and predictable pattern that verifies that the temperature is the cause.
> 
> It is definitely not an issue with snow. I've lost the signal in the snow but regained it by simply clearing the dish. That's a separate issue.


Sounds like a bad LNB. If you have that replaced, you won't have that problem anymore.


----------



## camo (Apr 15, 2010)

I haven't had a blip all winter. 15 below zero is common several times. Our average low has been below zero first 12 days of January. I spray my slimeline dish down with dupont Teflon snow and ice repellant same as do with my snow blower, works great.


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

Yes, failures due to cold are the rule rather than the exception. There are people in Minnesota who hit 40 below and have no problems with Directv. A difficulty with cold could also be due to a problem coax connection, but the fact it is such an exact temperature makes me think a bad LNB is more likely.


----------



## sangs (Apr 2, 2008)

slice1900 said:


> Yes, failures due to cold are the rule rather than the exception. There are people in Minnesota who hit 40 below and have no problems with Directv. A difficulty with cold could also be due to a problem coax connection, but the fact it is such an exact temperature makes me think a bad LNB is more likely.


I think you flipped that in the beginning.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

sangs said:


> I think you flipped that in the beginning.


I caught that too, but I knew what he meant...I think.

Rich


----------



## renbutler (Oct 17, 2008)

slice1900 said:


> Sounds like a bad LNB. If you have that replaced, you won't have that problem anymore.


My issue is whether it's worth the money to get it fixed. It's just a few days a year, and normally winters here in Indiana aren't as cold as this one and the last one. In my first year at this house with this dish, it NEVER got cold enough for me to encounter this issue.

Plus, when I called last winter they vehemently denied that cold weather was the cause. I couldn't get them to hear me out and trust that I was more than just some regular idiot customer.


----------



## camo (Apr 15, 2010)

renbutler said:


> My issue is whether it's worth the money to get it fixed. It's just a few days a year, and normally winters here in Indiana aren't as cold as this one and the last one. In my first year at this house with this dish, it NEVER got cold enough for me to encounter this issue.
> 
> Plus, when I called last winter they vehemently denied that cold weather was the cause. I couldn't get them to hear me out and trust that I was more than just some regular idiot customer.


I've seen the LNBs act up with certain weather conditions, it normally gets worse over time. I did it at my other home in Az. when it started acting up and I would lose signal. I just ordered a replacement LNB off Amazon or solid signal and did it myself so there was no service charge. Not for everyone depending how hard the dish is to get at. I've installed portable systems and home units over the years on Directv and Dish systems so no biggy for me. I basically refuse service charges and no way, would I ever pay for the insurance. I like doing things myself and enjoy figuring things out, it makes me independent of the systems I'm against. I throw the towel in when it comes to automobiles now days however.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

renbutler said:


> My issue is whether it's worth the money to get it fixed. It's just a few days a year, and normally winters here in Indiana aren't as cold as this one and the last one. In my first year at this house with this dish, it NEVER got cold enough for me to encounter this issue.
> 
> _*Plus, when I called last winter they vehemently denied that cold weather was the cause. I couldn't get them to hear me out and trust that I was more than just some regular idiot customer.*_


At that point, you should have said the magic word: Retention. You really should have just called them first. I usually do just that. And they're always quite helpful. If it is your LNB, you're much better off getting it replaced.

Rich


----------



## Tech_1438 (Jun 1, 2008)

renbutler said:


> My issue is whether it's worth the money to get it fixed. It's just a few days a year, and normally winters here in Indiana aren't as cold as this one and the last one. In my first year at this house with this dish, it NEVER got cold enough for me to encounter this issue.
> 
> Plus, when I called last winter they vehemently denied that cold weather was the cause. I couldn't get them to hear me out and trust that I was more than just some regular idiot customer.


The original WNC SWM LNBs, model #s SL3SPIG-WNC and SL5SPIG-WNC, are susceptable to frequency drift in extreme cold temps. I replaced three over the last 2 weeks and at least 50 last winter in North East Indiana. If your LNB looks like the one linked below, change it before it gets cold in Indiana again.

http://www.sadoun.com/Sat/Products/Winegard/DIRECTV-AU9-SL3-SWM-SLIMLINE-Ku-Ka-Dish.htm

Good Luck!!


----------



## renbutler (Oct 17, 2008)

Thanks, Bender.


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

I think if you want Directv to replace it you're probably better off acting as the dumb customer and saying it keeps going out, but not trying to relate it to temperature. When the guy shows up if it is warm and it is working just tell him it wasn't working yesterday. Directv techs replace LNBs at the drop of a hat, so he'll probably do that along with checking that all your connections are good, etc. and tell you to call back if the problem recurs....which of course it won't


----------



## IndyMichael (Jan 25, 2003)

After we watched our last show last night, the screen showed a 775 error. I know the Genie recorded the 11 pm news, so sometime after that, it lost signal. It still wasn't working when I got my girls on the school bus, but sometime between then and now, the Genie came back to life. We've had much more snow, and colder temps earlier in the winter, odd it happened last night.


----------

